

Facebook publishes your friends' private messages as wall posts - atestu

I can't find an English link to submit but it's a issue that's been confirmed in France at least http://rezonances.blog.lemonde.fr/2012/09/24/facebook-bug-et-rend-publics-les-messages-prives-de-ses-membres/<p>Check your wall. For me it was 2009 and earlier.<p>The worst part is probably the fact that the messages that YOU sent to friends are currently on their wall right now, and there is no easy way that I know of to delete them.<p>EDIT: quickest way to hide all of your friend's posts on your wall http://cl.ly/image/0s1e093Q0s1m<p>EDIT: it's now the top story on LeMonde.fr (biggest paper in France) http://lemonde.fr and on TF1 (biggest private TV channel) http://lci.tf1.fr/high-tech/facebook-des-messages-prives-publies-sur-les-timeline-7545127.html It's happening to all of my French friends and a lot of US people too (I've been living in the US for almost 2 years…)
======
janeesah
Um it was on mine... I just had to go hide them all. WTF FACEBOOK.

*edit: I'm in the U.S.

------
KThornton
I'm pretty sure I had this issue - changed a bunch of my privacy settings, and
tried to go find specific posts that were in fact DM's from the past, publicly
displayed on my timeline, but couldn't. Also saw this response from FB on TC:

A spokesperson told Constine:

“Every report we’ve seen, we’ve gone back and checked. We haven’t seen one
report that’s been confirmed [of a private message being exposed]. A lot of
the confusion is because before 2009 there were no likes and no comments on
wall posts. People went back and forth with wall posts instead of having a
conversation [in the comments of single wall post.]“

Previously Facebook issued the statement:

“A small number of users raised concerns after what they mistakenly believed
to be private messages appeared on their Timeline. Our engineers investigated
these reports and found that the messages were older wall posts that had
always been visible on the users’ profile pages. Facebook is satisfied that
there has been no breach of user privacy.”

------
dhaval2025
just saw it on my profile, for the year 2008, had to go hide it all. I am in
the US

------
j15e
Crazy, everyone has stop working at the office ;p

------
pkandathil
Just checked, this not happening. At least not for my profile and I am in
Canada.

------
wilfra
No way this is true, or you wouldn't need to post some obscure French source
to prove it - it would be on CNN.

~~~
atestu
Actually it's the top story on Le Monde, the #1 paper in France
<http://abonnes.lemonde.fr>

Screen: <http://cl.ly/image/3i300I0Y2a3Z>

~~~
stephengillie
Note that this is a screenshot of the article, not a screenshot to leaked FB
messages.

